# US House passed bill guts toxic-waste law - on same day as W. Virginia chemical spill



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2014)

US House passed bill guts toxic-waste law - on same day as W. Virginia chemical spill

http://rt.com/usa/hazardous-toxic-waste-law-445/

In what world does this make sense


----------



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like it won't pass the senate and if it does it gets vetoed anyway.  This article can only help bring the changes to the surface and develop opposition from the public on a more widespread forum.  I'd guess that this would quietly pass without fan-fair if it weren't' for the spill in WV


----------

